# Notification of Forum Software Update



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 9, 2004)

On February 12th, at about 7PM I will be starting the upgrade to vB3.

Due to the nature of the upgrade, MartialTalk may be unavailable for aproximately 4-6 hours.  During the upgrade window, you may see error messages if you access the site.  This is normal.

vB3 has a huge amount of features, and also a little bit of a learning curve as some things do work differently.  By upgrading, we will be able to offer better service as well as more features.

As a result of this upgrade, the general look of MT will temporarily change while vB finishes their own work on the interface.  Once the software is 100% done, we will be returning MT to its normal look.  

Some features may also disappear temporarily as we wait for the vB community top update their own add-ins.

We thank you for your patience and continued support! 

-MartialTalk Staff-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2004)

A reminder, that tonite I'll be doing the upgrade to the new forum software.

Time frame has changed to aproximately 9pm EST.

MT will be offline from between 9pm and midnight at the least.  Full upgrade is expected to take 3-6 hours.

With a little luck, tomorow you'll see a slicker, faster, feature packed forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a reminder.

Upgrade starts in 30 minutes.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 15, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Just a reminder.
> 
> Upgrade starts in 30 minutes.


This is trippy, man. I use mozilla, and the page seems to extend beyond the right edge of the window, but without a scrollbar. Also, can't post pics.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

What is your screen resolution?  I'll check the site out shortly with Moz.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 19, 2004)

Resolution? Uh, I dunno. But I can't post pics! Gaah!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 19, 2004)

Become a supporting member!!!!!!!!!!  Support the best website on the net!  It's just 5 cents a day.  :ultracool


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2004)

Info on Supporting Memberships is here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13039

In order to post attachments, members must now be in one of the following groups:
Supporting Member, Advisor, Moderator or Admin.

The reason for the decision is the amount of server space MT is past the 1GB mark. 
A supporting membership gets you a number of perks now, and more as we grow.


I'm also still lookin at a few Moz/Netscape issues, but haven't found fixes yet.


----------

